# Commercial Snow Contract-Help me out!



## cartermelton (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey everyone, my name is Carter Melton with Melton's Lawn & Landscape, LLC. I am working on a bid for a big apartment complex, its due in about 2 weeks but im lost on how to bid it. I was gonna bid hourly but there's a ton of money your leaving on the table doing hourly on something that big and the PM of the apartments wants it a set rate, not hourly. So I was curious if anyone could help me out. Its about 420,000 sq ft. I've got my salt pricing figured out per pound and per ton, but need help with the snow itself. If anyone would be willing to help me out I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks!
(Located in Central, IA)


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

What equipment are you using? Plowing experience? Man power?

I'm guessing you are more confused (or needing help) on the amount of time it will take. I will assume if you have an hourly rate, you know your costs per hour. If you list the things I mentioned above, and maybe post a satellite picture of the complex (you don't have to name the property), I think guys could help you out a bit more.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nearly 10 acres, do you have a Large spreader?


----------



## cartermelton (Sep 14, 2018)

cjames808 said:


> Nearly 10 acres, do you have a Large spreader?


Yes I do have a large spreader, just need to find out a price per acre or something along those lines to figure it out.


----------



## cartermelton (Sep 14, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> What equipment are you using? Plowing experience? Man power?
> 
> I'm guessing you are more confused (or needing help) on the amount of time it will take. I will assume if you have an hourly rate, you know your costs per hour. If you list the things I mentioned above, and maybe post a satellite picture of the complex (you don't have to name the property), I think guys could help you out a bit more.


Their will be two or three skids with pushers and 2 trucks with plows. Yes a bit of experience (3 years)


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cartermelton said:


> Their will be two or three skids with pushers and 2 trucks with plows. Yes a bit of experience (3 years)


3 years expierence and you don't have a price per acre?


cartermelton said:


> Yes I do have a large spreader, just need to find out a price per acre or something along those lines to figure it out.


What are your costs per acre?


----------



## cartermelton (Sep 14, 2018)

No, ive never done anything to this size so i'm still looking for help.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Give us a satellite picture or an address, would be much easier to help you that way. 

Do you have an approximate production rate in mind as far as acres per hour per machine?


----------

